# Help needed input required ASAP



## iyamwutiam (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi- a friend of a friend is selling a pair of AIR 6 Masters in NYC. He s a studio guy who composes and is selling two AIR 6 masters for 1450 - cash and carry. I don't really know anything about these speakers or even its a good deal.

I did a quick google serach and know they came out in 2002 and can do 192KHz, use xlr and rj45 jacks and need a separate volume control. He told me this is a really good deal and the monitors are in mint condition and I will go this week end to his studio to hear them. But he did mention they were not for the casual guy-which I am. Also curiously enough I did not find any on sale via google shopping..that's strange no? They still go for 4K or more in certain countries.

Anyway -thoughts, opinions and input would be gladly received. If its a good deal maybe someone here is interested? Is it a good deal? He says they are very heavy and so I guess Sunday would be the day to pull the trigger and befor Sunday -say Thursday -the day to back out.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

i wonder how much stuff your going to pile up in your basement before you actually use any of it...


----------



## iyamwutiam (Nov 20, 2006)

Well some stuff is gone. The Brax amps both of them. Just left with two f900s, the director, the Helix pro and Bitplay. Still have the 7990s.
That's it. I just sold my Chartwell ls3/5as and looking for something in the computer room.


----------



## porscheman (Jan 1, 2012)

these?
2 DYNAUDIO Acoustics AIR 6 MASTER Speakers w/ Volume Remote & Adapter


----------



## iyamwutiam (Nov 20, 2006)

Yes those exactly


----------

